# Brick fireplace makeover



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to do a makeover of my brick fireplace and thought other members might be interested in a fairly inexpensive way of doing this. See attachment.

All comments and critique welcome.

'Andyman


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I like that. I have a fireplace with rock that goes to the ceiling and was looking for a way to change it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Mr. Fireplace (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fireplace Makeover*

Do you have a picture of your project? Maybe a before after pic? I did my fireplace makeover with Brick-Anew and it turned out great. Sounds like you had a similar situation.


----------

